# Omg It Has Started: Transgendered Teens Competing In Girls Highschool Race



## SweetNic_JA (Jul 18, 2018)

These boys who transitioned to transgendered girls are competing against the girls in highschool races, and they keep beating the natural born girls.

The women defending this are delusional!!!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jul 18, 2018)

Oh no. This is unfair to cisgendered women.


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Jul 18, 2018)

I thought I read about a similar situation a while ago.   I don’t agree with this.  It’s an unfair advantage.  They should create their own categories.  I don’t know how anyone could condone this.


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 18, 2018)

Does it matter, im asking seriously not sarcastically...

I dont think its being done on a college or a professional level at all...

As for H.S.

Im thinking a college recuriter is looking at an H.s students stats as it pertains to them especially in races....how long to do a sprint run a mile and so on so forth....i honestly dont believe they look to see if someone lost against a transexual

As for people or children feeling some kind of way because they are trans ....i say get over yourself and stop being ignorant and discriminating against people that are not like you the world is big enough for everyone


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jul 18, 2018)

*The BW speaking really is delusional!!! Like are you hearing the words coming out of mouth... 

I ABSOLUTELY CANNOT with people who say get over it, life is unfair, etc etc... These BOYS have an advantage, case closed... Nope do not care how identify... If you got balls you play with the BOYS... *


----------



## fluffyforever (Jul 18, 2018)

danniegirl said:


> Does it matter, im asking seriously not sarcastically...
> 
> I dont think its being done on a college or a professional level at all...
> 
> ...


I would think it matters to the students. If I was running my butt off but always went home with 2nd place trophies when I deserve the bigger 1st place trophies I would be upset. I shouldn't have to qualify all my placements with... but I'm the best cisfemale runner in our division or I would have won that tournament but...

If that wasn't the case why not just let boys and girls run against each other all the time? Some girls are faster than some boys. Why even separate them? Recruiters would be able to sort them out based on stats.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jul 18, 2018)

Caster Semenya and the 2016 Rio Olympics...Unpopular opinion but he shameless ran against women and raised the question of what is an acceptable testosterone level.


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Jul 18, 2018)

It matters because there are biological differences that generally allow men to outperform women in sporting events; not 100% of the time, but usually. These biological differences don't go away because someone decides to be a different gender. I don't think this is even debatable.


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Jul 18, 2018)

Goombay_Summer said:


> Caster Semenya and the 2016 Rio Olympics...Unpopular opinion but he shameless ran against women and raised the question of what is an acceptable testosterone level.


In the case of Caster, I recall she presented as female when born, and after testing was found to be somewhat of a hermaphrodite. I'd have to refresh my memory on this case.


----------



## dicapr (Jul 18, 2018)

danniegirl said:


> Does it matter, im asking seriously not sarcastically...
> 
> I dont think its being done on a college or a professional level at all...
> 
> ...



Please. You really think the recruiter is going through the original birth certificates of high school students to see who is trans and who is not?  Unless there is a big stink made about biological males competing as women they would never know. Going to state events and being seen by recruiters is based on winning races. Sports need to be fair. Biological males usually have an advantage over biological females. That’s not discrimination-it’s just a fact of life. 

And if these trans teenagers are not transitioning until after puberty they have the advantage of their male biology.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jul 18, 2018)

They’ve started in wrestling too. Foolishness
Can’t believe women defend this.
Biology is biology


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jul 18, 2018)

danniegirl said:


> Does it matter, im asking seriously not sarcastically...
> 
> I dont think its being done on a college or a professional level at all...
> 
> ...


But if you’re in the bottom because your competitors are transgender then you miss out. Men have a biological edge.
It’s the same reason Athletes at any level cannot take steroids.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 18, 2018)

Why are so many straight women so deeply invested in the lgbtlmnop community? It’s weird. Especially when it’s to the point of putting their interests ahead of our own. Girls don’t need any additional lessons about how life isn’t fair and they won’t always win. Women and girls already get that messaging way more than boys, and we end up having to compete in life more than they do. They need to be teaching these transgenders that since they weren’t born a woman and are biologically male, they won’t always get treated as or be allowed in the same spaces as women. Life ain’t fair... People always want to give girls their rude awakening, but handle everyone else with kid gloves.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 18, 2018)

Cutting off your genitalia does not make a man a woman.  There are bone density differences, dna differences.

I would be livid if I or my kid were beaten by a trans in a competition especially when scholarships, Olympic opportunities etc., are involved. Taking home a second place trophy?!! NO!!!!

I do understand that trans need a voice, an identity, but their voice and identity does not need to take over or be that of biological women (I do not like term cisgender either because it implies there are different kinds of women. No.) 

It bothers me that there seems to be this underlying absolute hatred of biological women in their community as a whole. 

I want them to develop their OWN unique identity that does not reek of male self righteousness/narcisism/privilege or infringe upon the rights of women.


----------



## danniegirl (Jul 18, 2018)

Goombay_Summer said:


> Caster Semenya and the 2016 Rio Olympics...Unpopular opinion but he shameless ran against women and raised the question of what is an acceptable testosterone level.



Interesting facts for this thread is that shes not a man Caster was born a female  identified at birth as a female and is for thread purposes identifies currently as a female.

However she is also clasdified as being a hyperandrogenic women a women with more natural testosterone basically.....

But i read there is estimated to a very large number of female athletes that can be classified as hyperandrogenic and that would presumably test at having a higher level of testosterone.

Note to be ignorant myself but i think that makes a lot of sense just by what i see from a lot of hard core female athletes.....even on WNBA a lot of the females have more of an androgynous look.......and wait isnt one of the girls in the WNBA a hyperandrogenic women

Eta :Smh i forgot my whole final thought:

So what say some of you should a "natural" women born a female but can be classified as a hyperandrogenic women and would test at having a higher level of testosterone  be allowed to compete against women with normal levels....


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Jul 18, 2018)

danniegirl said:


> Interesting facts for this thread is that shes not a man Caster was born a female  identified at birth as a female and is for thread purposes identifies currently as a female.
> 
> However she is also clasdified as being a hyperandrogenic women a women with more natural testosterone basically.....
> 
> ...


I don't see an issue with women classified as hyperandrogenic competing against other women. They were born women with a natural endowment, which is still not equivalent to the testosterone levels possessed by men.

I suspect someone will eventually file a suit and this will end up in the Supreme Court. One of the larger concerns is whether this can affect athletic scholarships. Will transgendered women become preferred for college sports? Will we start seeing them in WNBA?

Even if the scenario were reversed, a transgendered man playing on a men's sports team, it would not make the same splash because naturally born men _would most likely_ physically dominate transgendered men who are competing in sports.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 18, 2018)

SweetNic_JA said:


> In the case of Caster, I recall she presented as female when born, and after testing was found to be somewhat of a hermaphrodite. I'd have to refresh my memory on this case.




That's exactly the case...  she had elevated levels of testosterone but no dyck!


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 18, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> That's exactly the case...  she had elevated levels of testosterone but no dyck!


What they might have to start doing at all levels (high school to Olympic level) in order to be fair, is to test hormone levels at the outset. 

Say, Caster Semenya, too much testosterone to be acceptibly fair in a female race, test her to see if she meets base male levels of testosterone and train her accordingly.

So now, we won't be training by gender and giving an unfair advantage to some, but by natural body levels.

This goes for all trans


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 19, 2018)

danniegirl said:


> Interesting facts for this thread is that shes not a man Caster was born a female  identified at birth as a female and is for thread purposes identifies currently as a female.
> 
> However she is also clasdified as being a hyperandrogenic women a women with more natural testosterone basically.....
> 
> ...


Yes if current testing recognizes you as female, I wouldn’t have a problem with that-but testing can change/ evolve to become more specific and I may adjust my spectrum. Our voices are very valid in this discussion so we have to have more counter voices/alliances to challenge that way of thinking in the clip.


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 20, 2018)

SweetNic_JA said:


> It matters because there are biological differences that generally allow men to outperform women in sporting events; not 100% of the time, but usually. These biological differences don't go away because someone decides to be a different gender. I don't think this is even debatable.


I agree but on a news interview the argument was made that ALLEGEDLY they are taking feminine hormones and therefore diminishing their male hormones, thus making them more female than male.    Hmmmm.....yet they STILL outperform females.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Jul 20, 2018)

This is not new. A while ago there was a thread about another mtf transgender running against girls and s/he had the nerve to have full, thick mustache and some box braids. If I recall correctly, s/he wasn't on hormone therapy. 

I don't think it's fair at all, especially for those that aren't on hormone therapy. There's a reason why you don't hear of ftm transgenders doing the same thing.


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Jul 20, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> I agree but on a news interview the argument was made that ALLEGEDLY they are taking feminine hormones and therefore *diminishing* their male hormones, thus making them more female than male.    Hmmmm.....yet they STILL outperform females.


diminishing , not eliminating


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Jul 20, 2018)

MACGlossChick said:


> This is not new. A while ago there was a thread about another mtf transgender running against girls and s/he had the nerve to have full, thick mustache and some box braids. If I recall correctly, s/he wasn't on hormone therapy.
> 
> I don't think it's fair at all, especially for those that aren't on hormone therapy. There's a reason why you don't hear of ftm transgenders doing the same thing.


Yes, I just remembered this. That was absolutely crazy.


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 20, 2018)

fluffyforever said:


> I would think it matters to the students. If I was running my butt off but always went home with 2nd place trophies when I deserve the bigger 1st place trophies I would be upset. I shouldn't have to qualify all my placements with... but I'm the best cisfemale runner in our division or I would have won that tournament but...
> 
> If that wasn't the case why not just let boys and girls run against each other all the time? Some girls are faster than some boys. Why even separate them? Recruiters would be able to sort them out based on stats.


Also, college recruiters will just see that you came second or third and skip over you. The facts are that men have a different physiology and even if they receive the same training, most men will outperform women.  We need to have honest conversations about this because it IS unfair to women and sociological factors cannot change biological ones.


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 20, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Why are so many straight women so deeply invested in the lgbtlmnop community? It’s weird. Especially when it’s to the point of putting their interests ahead of our own. Girls don’t need any additional lessons about how life isn’t fair and they won’t always win. Women and girls already get that messaging way more than boys, and we end up having to compete in life more than they do. They need to be teaching these transgenders that since they weren’t born a woman and are biologically male, they won’t always get treated as or be allowed in the same spaces as women. Life ain’t fair... People always want to give girls their rude awakening, but handle everyone else with kid gloves.


I think it's empathy, guilt, and fear.  Women and racialized people know what discrimination is like and don't want to be "mean" or discriminatory towards other groups because I guess they feel that it would justify discrimination towards them or they wouldn't have a leg to stand on if they had a grievance?


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 22, 2018)

Goombay_Summer said:


> Caster Semenya and the 2016 Rio Olympics...Unpopular opinion but he shameless ran against women and raised the question of what is an acceptable testosterone level.


Caster is not trans. SHE grew up as a woman and that was all she knew like others states she found out later that she was basically intersex


----------



## spacetygrss (Jul 22, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> People always want to give girls their rude awakening, but handle everyone else with kid gloves.



I came here to say this. SMH.


----------



## LovingLady (Jul 24, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> *Why are so many straight women so deeply invested in the lgbtlmnop community? It’s weird. Especially when it’s to the point of putting their interests ahead of our own*. Girls don’t need any additional lessons about how life isn’t fair and they won’t always win. Women and girls already get that messaging way more than boys, and we end up having to compete in life more than they do. They need to be teaching these transgenders that since they weren’t born a woman and are biologically male, they won’t always get treated as or be allowed in the same spaces as women. Life ain’t fair... People always want to give girls their rude awakening, but handle everyone else with kid gloves.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 26, 2018)

Brwnbeauti said:


> But if you’re in the bottom because your competitors are transgender then you miss out. Men have a biological edge.
> *It’s the same reason Athletes at any level cannot take steroids*.


But trans athletes MUST take steroids.
Stay tuned. It will get interesting as these trans kids move into adulthood and want to go pro.

I called it.


----------

